# Professional body/board registration for Visa



## Brissygez (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello,

I´m wondering if anyone has experience with the registration with a professional body / board in SA?

As this is a requirement for the Visa I would like to know how long this may take. Also, in the Visa application form they say, _*if required*_. How do I know if its required for my profession? is there a list of occupations where they say exactly for which professions you need to register and for whose not?

Many thanks for any response.


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi there.

There are a list of professional bodies in the quota work permit list. If you google quota work permit SA you will get it. It's usually applicable to professions such as teachers, doctors and engineers. 

If registration to one is applicable to you, you can apply and submit proof of your application during your visa application. You don't need to wait for the outcome to apply for your visa.


----------



## Brissygez (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the response, very much appreciated and useful. I´m an Urban and Regional Planner/Transport Planner by profession so my profession is not on the list in the quota visa then I pressume that I do not need to register with a professional body.

I asked the same question the embassy in Santiago but they couldn´t give me an answer. We are a small country, they do not know everything.


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Are applying for the general work permit category? 

I don't think you need such registration but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Brissygez (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, I´m applying for the general work permit category.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

_If required_ is really something you should know, I presume. Engineers know they should register with ECSA, and so on.

This has only a very slight chance of affecting your Visa outcome, though.


----------

